# Stimulus Question for Non-income tax filers??



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2021)

Have any of the members *who did not file 2018 and 2019 Income taxes* receive the $1400 stimulus payment?? 

Did it come as direct deposit the same as your SS??


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 23, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Have any of the members *who did not file 2018 and 2019 Income taxes* receive the $1400 stimulus payment??
> 
> Did it come as direct deposit the same as your SS??


Yes to both.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2021)

The notice states the amount is based on your tax return. Yesterday I got my notice of $123 based on my 2019 tax return.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The notice states the amount is based on your tax return. Yesterday I got my notice of $123 based on my 2019 tax return.


??????????????????????????


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Have any of the members *who did not file 2018 and 2019 Income taxes* receive the $1400 stimulus payment??
> 
> Did it come as direct deposit the same as your SS??


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

No to both, @Ken N Tx 

I didn't think it would be necessary to file 2020 now, either, for most people,
@Bonnie
But if I dont get any, then yes, you're right; I will have to try to file, again, after these years.

I thought from what I've read, that some of ours are being delayed this time, waiting for Social Security Admin is needed to give the info to the IRS, 
but it seemed to say that we will get them, without filing.
I hope so.

I'll be interested in hearing, on this thread, whether other non-filers, get or not theirs, this time.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2021)

Kaila said:


> No to both, @Ken N Tx
> 
> I didn't think it would be necessary to file 2020 now, either, for most people,
> @Bonnie
> ...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> it's quick and painless !


Thanks for the encouragement!  

I need it.  I dread the thought!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> @Ken N Tx,  did you file a _2020_ return? ...  That is what IRS  website tells people to do, to get the 3rd round of payments.





Kaila said:


> No to both, @Ken N Tx
> 
> I didn't think it would be necessary to file 2020 now, either, for most people,
> @Bonnie
> ...





Bonnie said:


> @Kaila   ... I hadn't filed in  8 years,  but  did the 2020 return online like they said to do.
> Easy enough ...  it's quick   and painless !  ...


We have until May 17th to file....Time will tell..

Its odd that we got the $600 when the first bill was signed, now we have to jump through some hoops!!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 28, 2021)

No, Ken.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 28, 2021)

Not so far


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

Love that Charlie Brown version, @Ken N Tx   !

Do you have a LUCY one, doing the same, in my place?
She perhaps is still waiting for a Valentine, which I am not, but it's the same feeling!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Love that Charlie Brown version, @Ken N Tx   !
> 
> Do you have a LUCY one, doing the same, in my place?
> She perhaps is still waiting for a Valentine, which I am not, but it's the same feeling!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks @Ken N Tx 

At her present age now,
Lucy definitely does not want to have to relearn to file a tax return!


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2021)

@Kaila  .... @Ken N Tx   ...and everyone else waiting  ....  no filing a tax return is necessary per IRS.

The IRS said today,  March 30th,    ... Social Security recipients  and tax non-filers will get the $1400,   3rd stimulus payment next week  ... *Wednesday   April 7th  ..  and it will be by Direct Deposit. *


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Love that one!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 30, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Have any of the members *who did not file 2018 and 2019 Income taxes* receive the $1400 stimulus payment??
> 
> Did it come as direct deposit the same as your SS??


Yes, and yes, deposited to my account about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Chet (Mar 30, 2021)

Not yet, but the other stimuli did, so this one should too.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2021)

From my above  post (#16) .... April 7th guys!

*After a delay in issuing checks to about 30 million Social Security and other government program recipients, the IRS said it has a date for when they'll at last receive their $1,400 stimulus payments: April 7.

In a statement released Tuesday, the IRS and Treasury Department said they "anticipate payments will begin to be issued this weekend to Social Security recipients and other federal beneficiaries who do not normally file a tax return, with the projection that the majority of these payments would be sent electronically and received on April 7."
*
Already, the IRS has issued 127 million payments, with a value of $325 billion. Most of those payments were issued just one week after President Joe Biden signed the $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan, which *left some seniors and other government beneficiaries struggling to understand why they hadn't received a payment yet.*

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/stimulus-check-social-security-recipients-april-7-deposit-irs/


----------



## Gaer (Mar 30, 2021)

Have you ever tried to get the IRS on the phone?  IMPOSSIBLE!
and the form on line wanted ALL my  info plus full ss# and my Credit card number.  What? No!
Still waiting for the $600, and i filed and paid in in 2018 and 2019.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 30, 2021)

*I got the FIRST payment, last year. Based on my joint filing for 2018 with Rick. It was initial attempted to deposit into his checking, as that is where we direct deposit our Tax refunds. I got a live check later, as his checking account was obviously closed.  I have not gotten another stimulus payment since.*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> everyone else waiting .... no filing a tax return is necessary per IRS.
> 
> The IRS said today, March 30th, ... Social Security recipients and tax non-filers will get the $1400, 3rd stimulus payment next week ... *Wednesday April 7th .. and it will be by Direct Deposit.*



Thank you, Bonnie!
I sure hope that Lucy gets one too, and hopefully with a Valentine.  She's been waiting for so long, and we know how grumpy she can get! 

I hope that others here at SF,  who have had trouble getting it, will get theirs resolved soon too.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 30, 2021)

Well, I won't get adirect deposit because neither IRS nor SS has my bank information.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 30, 2021)

Received via Direct Deposit on the 17th, I think.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 30, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Have you ever tried to get the IRS on the phone?  IMPOSSIBLE!
> and the form on line wanted ALL my  info plus full ss# and my Credit card number.  What? No!
> Still waiting for the $600, and i filed and paid in in 2018 and 2019.


It is impossible to get the IRS on the phone; from experience.  We finally found the closest IRS office in Harlingen, Texas.  Problem, there's no phone number.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

@Marie5656
I wonder if you might get this next one, next week, due to the changes you made when you moved.
The way you have things set up now, might work.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 31, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> *left some seniors and other government beneficiaries struggling to understand why they hadn't received a payment yet.*


----------



## Pappy (Mar 31, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Have any of the members *who did not file 2018 and 2019 Income taxes* receive the $1400 stimulus payment??
> 
> Did it come as direct deposit the same as your SS??


Yes it did Ken.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 31, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Have you ever tried to get the IRS on the phone?


We have a deal, they don't bother me and I don't bother them..


----------



## Lara (Mar 31, 2021)

No and No...so this is great news. 
Thanks for this thread Ken and everyone's news and advice because I've been wondering about getting a check.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2021)

That Donald even looks exactly like you, @Ken N Tx  !


----------



## Lara (Mar 31, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That Donald even looks exactly like you, @Ken N Tx  !


Nah, I've always thought
@Ken N Tx  looks like James Dean...


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Well, I won't get adirect deposit because neither IRS nor SS has my bank information.



Not to alarm you,  but they have ways to get any financial  information they want if they really  need it.
One example  ... If they send you a check,  you endorse it,  and it goes back to them with your bank info.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Not to alarm you,  but they have ways to get any financial  information they want if they really  need it.


Yes they sure do. And it has been made clear that in the event of any national disaster  up to and including nuclear war we still owe owe owe.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

I mentioned in another thread that I got a letter saying the pennies were on the way. No sign of anything yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 31, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That Donald even looks exactly like you, @Ken N Tx  !





Lara said:


> Nah, I've always thought
> @Ken N Tx  looks like James Dean...
> View attachment 157579
> 
> View attachment 157575


Thank you, I was told I look Kookie....LOL


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Ahh, the ol' confusing guv'mnt tricks.
First payment was a check. Second one was a debit card. Now, I got my bank statement and it was a direct deposit. 
Guess I shouldn't complain as the relief is definitely appreciated.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2021)

I wondered if it was definite who the sender was,
 of the *letter* telling you it was coming, *before* it was direct-deposited?  @SetWave 
I didn't get one for either of the previous ones.

If truly from SS or IRS, then I also wondered if it was a mass letter sent due to their receiving tons of inquiries,
or if it was specific for you directly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Have you ever tried to get the IRS on the phone?  IMPOSSIBLE!
> and the form on line wanted ALL my  info plus full ss# and my Credit card number.  What? No!
> Still waiting for the $600, and i filed and paid in in 2018 and 2019.


When you file your 2021 you will get a tax credit of the 600 if you quality


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I wondered if it was definite who the sender was,
> of the *letter* telling you it was coming, *before* it was direct-deposited?  @SetWave
> I didn't get one for either of the previous ones.
> 
> ...


The letter have your name on them, but otherwise I am sure they are mass written by computer and addressed by computer


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I wondered if it was definite who the sender was,
> of the *letter* telling you it was coming, *before* it was direct-deposited?  @SetWave
> I didn't get one for either of the previous ones.
> 
> ...


Holding it my hot little hand as we speak.
It's from:
Department of the Treasury
Internal Revenue Service
Austin, TX 73301-0003

It's a form letter addressed to me and wonderfully translated into Spanish on the reverse. Que Bueno.
Frankly I don't care if it's scribbled in crayon from some spammer. The funds are securely deposited in the bank.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2021)

@Ken N Tx according to this article today should be the day!

https://www.syracuse.com/us-news/20...ipients-to-start-receiving-1400-payments.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2021)

I haven't gotten my third stimulus yet.  My first one was very late and the second was really fast, looks like this one may be very late again.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> @Ken N Tx according to this article today should be the day!
> 
> https://www.syracuse.com/us-news/20...ipients-to-start-receiving-1400-payments.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2021)

Just checked, its pending for today!!


----------



## katlupe (Apr 7, 2021)

I got mine and my son's came too. Both by direct deposit in our accounts. Now my bf still does not have his pending in his account as of yet. He is not happy.....


----------



## Lara (Apr 7, 2021)

Got it today...YAY!!! 
...via Direct Deposit


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm not a taxpayer and am happy to say  I just checked my bank balance and I got the 1400.00 today!  Yay--we'll see how long that lasts


----------

